# Saw this good clean R34



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Saw this on another forum. One of the nicest R34s I've seen.


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice!!!


----------



## Nas (Sep 22, 2008)

Black on Black works like a charm, but I rekon the rear spoiler is a bit too tall. I am pretty sure that rear spoiler looks exactly the same as a standard R34 spoiler, with the exception this one loooks much taller.


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

I think you can get taller up-rights to raise the level of the spoiler, thus improving rear vision .....

Apparently some folk like to see what's going on behind them ?

It's usually just a blur to me :chuckle:


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

while we're talking black on black r34's..


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

That second R34 is fooking nasty! Both would look so much better with smoked indicators versus orange and clear. Still, clear looks better than the orange.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Each to their own but you can hardly call it nasty. You are simply wrong.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

That's another nice one Dynamix.


----------



## Graphtuner (Nov 3, 2008)

i've seen the first one in holland last week.

it's a Vspec II nür
but seats were dirty, brakes were rusty, sideskirts are missing....


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Sideskirts are missing in these photo's also.


----------



## 8110 (Jul 16, 2006)

The 2nd BNR34 is very cleanly done. Stupendous!


----------



## Graphtuner (Nov 3, 2008)

Howsie said:


> Sideskirts are missing in these photo's also.


i've seen the car at the exact spot as the picture, it was during the event Streetpower at Zandvoort Racing circuit


----------

